# How can I help him calm down?



## BreaMarie (Mar 18, 2011)

My husband and I were at the animal shelter tonight (we go there to pet the cats and buy toys and food for our cats), and a guy walked in with a miniature poodle looking dog and asked them to take him. They have a policy to only rescue from the pound, so they said no. The guy said that he found the dog tied around a bush and he couldn't keep him because he was unemployed and had no money, etc. He seemed rather crazy. I'm almost certain that the dog was his, and he couldn't afford to feed him anymore or something(the dog is emaciated).
A lady bought two cans of food for him to give the dog, but he kept saying "I don't know what I'm going to do with him" in a way I found concerning. It was already 7:30 at night, so all the rescue places and even the pound is closed.

I told him that I would take him for the night and find a rescue tomorrow(we can't keep him for long, as we have three cats. And we'd get in big trouble with our apartment complex if they found out). 
He was fine in the car, and I was planning to keep him in our spare bathroom for the night with his food and a bed. But as soon as he came in the house, he ate some food and we closed him in the bathroom. He started freaking out-yelping, crying, scratching the door, etc. I let him out into the apartment, but he's still doing it. He keeps standing by the door; he really wants out. 

Is there anything I can do to help him relax? I'm afraid I'm not going to get any sleep tonight. To add insult to injury, my husband has a flat tire and so he wouldn't be able to take the dog to a shelter until Friday (his dad is coming to fix it tomorrow). And I have to work, and I'm already taking several days off later in the month to move. 

I'm thinking of calling the 24 hour number for animal control. I don't know if they'd take him, though. There are lots of local rescue groups who rescue from the pound, so I don't doubt he'd find a good home, being a small pure-bred looking dog.

So does anyone have any suggestions? I'd really appreciate it! 

Here's a picture of him:
http://i375.photobucket.com/albums/oo199/BreaMarie63083/******.jpg


----------



## brandiw (Jan 20, 2010)

He's cute! I'm sorry that you had trouble with him calming down. Many dogs are nervous/anxious in new surroundings, and I haven't found a whole lot that actually helps except giving them time to settle in.

I hope that you were able to find a rescue for him. Most places are able to place poodles/mixes easily.


----------

